# New Toy, New Project-- IH 424



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey all, new here and looking forward to the multitude of insight and knowledge to help me with my new hobie..... BUYING (and fixing) TRACTORS!!! haha

So after looking and looking and searching and searching for a FEL to fit either my AC 5030 or IH 574, I finally found a dual cylinder IH 2001 Loader to fit the 574. Even better news, it came with a FREE IH 424 Gasser attached.

The Good: 
---- It was cheap!! Listed for $2250, I paid the guy $2500 cash to deliver it to my driveway 15 miles away. 
---- The tractor is actually in decent shape for being 55yrd old. It was painted yellow I'd assume in the last 10yrs.
---- Low hours, tach shows around 2500 but don't know if that's working yet
---- Came with wheel weights (on my bucket list to buy) 

The Bad:
---- Can't get her to fire up
---- Seller said she ran last year until tire punctured, parked it and hasn't moved since (learned this must have been bullsh!!t, don't think she's ran in A WHILE) 

What I've Done: 
---- Before anything I drained fuel tank, lines, carb, & filter. Fresh 93 Octane
---- New Battery
---- Greased all zirks
---- Pulled plugs and cleaned (very fouled, see a picture of cylinder 1 plug below) 
---- Pulled air filter, it was new
---- Radiator was topped off (will flush once running) 
---- Checked oil, it looked brand new. Still bottle clear
---- New pressured gas cap from local Case dealer
---- Cleaned distributor contacts, points, etc.

She's not getting spark. Pulled distributor cap and cleaned points. It's sparking but no spark to the plugs. Distributors are completely foreign to me as my mechanical skills are not good but getting better with every project these machines throw at me. 

I'm thinking of pulling the distributor off and really tearing it apart. Replace points and condenser if needed, maybe replace the coil at the same time?? I hope once I get spark, she'll kick over. If not, I'll be back with fuel issue questions


Enjoy some pictures and bless me with your knowledge.......


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ashton,

Do the other spark plugs look like the one in your pictures? Either oil-fouled or carbon fouled. Have a look at the attached chart:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here is a spark checker tool that I find very useful:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You really need a service/shop/repair manual before you go too deep into this project.

I would not pull the distributor till you have eliminated all other possible problems, i.e., points, coil, plugs, distributor cap, rotor, plug wires, etc. 

Getting the distributor back together and set properly after tearing it apart can be a challenge.


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

That was the only plug fouled like that and it was in the cylinder closest to the driver which I now know is cylinder #4.

I did pull the distributor, take apart, clean all contacts, and NOW have spark. 

Next problem..... not getting fuel. Carb is off and soaked last night, will be reassembling today once this rain stops

🤞🏼🤞🏼


BigT said:


> Ashton,
> 
> Do the other spark plugs look like the one in your pictures? Either oil-fouled or carbon fouled. Have a look at the attached chart:
> 
> View attachment 75538


Just that 1 was carbon fouled that bad, cylinder #4. All others just had a normal amount of carbon build up


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You might want to get an anti-fouler for the spark plug in #4 cylinder. Auto parts stores will have them.


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

Stupid me!!! 

So I was reassembling the carb and wanted to make sure fuel would flow to the bowl, unlike before I cleaned it. Connected top of carb to fuel line and sure enough, fuel could now flow past flat needle into the bowl. Reassembled full carb, installed, tried to start, still no fuel getting to cylinders.....

Pulled drain plug from bowl and NO FUEL. I'm thinking maybe the floats are bent or something causing the bowl to rub or force floats closed resulting in no fuel flow. 

Any other ideas???

That damn carb was so hard to get to with that loader arm in the way and now I gotta do it all over again


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

I was correct on carb, float all fixed and back together and installed. Fuel now flowing to bowl. Fuel flowing throw carb when trying to start but still no fire. 

Now I'm stuck..... what to check now??


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

FOUND IT!!!!! 

When I reassembled & installed the distributor, it was about ½ inch off on timing. Rotated her and she started to fire

Now she's purring like a kitten. Tried to upload a video but I guess it's not allowed


----------

